# Need help finding an entry roadbike PLEASE HELP



## poptart21 (Jul 25, 2012)

I recently bought a GMC Denali roadbike (realy only because it was an extremely cheap option) but it has only given me problems and realized that it is truly a terrible quality bike and I am returning it. I am willing to spend a bit more but I am still on a budget. Please if you know your way around road bikes are any of these options good?

http://www.roadbikeoutlet.com/diamondback-podium-1-road-bike-700c-wheels.html
http://www.roadbikeoutlet.com/vilano-forza-4-0-road-bicycle-shimano-sti.html
http://www.roadbikeoutlet.com/vilano-forza-2-0-road-bicycle-shimano-tiagra.html
http://www.roadbikeoutlet.com/vilano-forza-3-0-road-bicycle-shimano-sora.html
http://www.roadbikeoutlet.com/gavin-nouvo-road-racing-bicycle-shimano-tiagra-carbon-fork.html

I am not going to be racing but I just want a decent roadbike that won't go nuts when I try to shift gears, somewhat light, and is reliable/durable 

Thank you and excuse my ignorance on this subject matter.


----------



## Doni (Jun 19, 2012)

cannondale caad 10. great entry level bike, so def keep this one on your list to try. also the specialized allez is good also.


----------



## poptart21 (Jul 25, 2012)

Those sound great but seem to be out of my budget... the one's i posted are already at my max budget wise... any thoughts?


----------



## Doni (Jun 19, 2012)

vilano forza looks good out of those you listed. if you are buying online, also check out bikes direct


----------



## MPov (Oct 22, 2010)

They all look like good options, although I would throw out the lower level Forza. The aluminum frame and carbon fork combos on the Vilanos and Gavin, along with Shimano components, look like a good deal. OTOH, a while back I bought my wife a Diamondback hybrid and have been very impressed with the price/performance ratio, so I think they are a good brand and I am not familiar with the others.

You should also check out Trek 1.1:

Featured User Review: Trek 1.1 Road Bike | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos

and Giant Defy 5.

Is there any way for you to try riding any of these bikes before buying? You may notice significant differences in the way they fit you. At the end of the day, fit is the most important element. You can have a $10,000 bike but if it doesn't fit correctly you are not going to enjoy it.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

I see some issues with those ads, one of which is pretty deceptive advertising. They bill them as "Tiagra" but only the RD is Tiagra. The shifters are Sora. 

#2, except for the Forza 2.0, they only have limited frame sizes available. Some are available only in smaller frames---the last one is only available in larger frames.

IMO you're better off spending $600-$700 for something like the Defy 5 or the GT GTR 5. It's the end of the 2012 model year and you might even be able to pick up something like an Allez comp or a Trek 1.2 in the $600-$700 range. The GT and Allez have a carbon fork. The LBS will likely negotiate even on 2013 models---even more so on leftover 2012s.


----------



## Thebrann (Apr 23, 2012)

Caution about buying a "second tier" manufacturer's bike online... Once your 30 day warranty runs out with the retailer (bikesdirect in my case) runs out, expect second tier warranty service. I had great warranty service from bikesdirect on my Motobecane but when it went out of bike direct warranty, I found Moto absolutely worthless to deal with. Quite frustrating. So, if you are planning on buying one of the bikes above or one from BD know that the money you save is going to be spent at your LBS getting it fixed... Or at another retailer online to get the parts ou need (if you aren't afraid of the wrench).

I love my Moto because it fits me well and is my ticket to freedom but if I could do it over again, I would have dropped the extra few hundred on a bike from my LBS


----------



## RideN (Apr 5, 2012)

For a real decent 1st bike you should look at the DiamondBack Podium 2: Diamondback Bicycles - 2011 Podium 2

It's fairly light weight for an aluminum bike and has all Tiagra components. I got one for $599 in March and it has been a nice riding bike.

Now, if you are in the SoCal area I can sell you mine for a good price because I recently got a great deal on a carbon bike.


----------



## poptart21 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies! 

I can't post a link here but there is a Gravity Liberty 1 bike on bikesdirect for $400. Is this a better deal? Specs: 

*Frame* Gravity RSeries Aluminum, Engineered Hydroformed Top tube, Bi-Oval downtube, S-Bend seatstays, 2xH2O mounts, replaceable rear derailleur hanger
*Fork* Gravity Aero-profile, Carbon Fiber Straightblade, 1.125 inch steerer 
*Crankset* Aluminum arms, triple ring 52/42/30T (crank has no logos)
*Bottom Bracket* Sealed cartridge, square taper
*Pedals* 9/16th axle, Platform pedals included
*Front Derailleur	
*MICROSHIFT FD-R538 DOWN PULL for 8 Speed

*Rear Derailleur* SHIMANO SORA RD-3400GS for 8 Speed (24 gears total)
*Shifters* MICRO SHIFT SB-R08 ALLOY SILVER LEVER for 8 Speed (24 gears total) 
*Cassette/Freewheel* SunRace Cassette 12-25T for 8 Speed (24 gears total)

*Chain* SUNRACE for 8 Speed
*Hubs* FORMULA aluminum, Black finish with Quick Release
*Spokes* Stainless Steel
*Rims* Alex R450, Double Wall aluminum with machined brake track
*Tires* 700x23C BLACK F/V MICHELIN DYNAMIC or CONTINENTAL ULTRA SPORT, (cannot choose which tires), presta valve tubes
*Brakes* CStar SLR Aluminum Black finish
*Brake Levers* MICRO SHIFT SB-R08 ALLOY SILVER LEVER
*Handlebar* Aluminum alloy black, 26.0mm
400MM(43-49CM), 420MM(50-54CM), 440MM(55-60CM)
*Stem / Headset	*
Aluminum alloy threadless, 1.125", 26.0mm clamp
EXT:100MM(43-50CM), 120MM(53-60CM)

Cane Creek VP-A71 Labyrinth Sealed, Cage Ball Bearing

Tape/Grip	Black cork
Saddle	Gravity Road with comfort groove
Seat Post	Aluminum alloy Micro Adjust 27.2mm
Seat Clamp	Machined Aluminum Alloy with bolt


----------



## poptart21 (Jul 25, 2012)

anyone know about those specs?


----------



## poptart21 (Jul 25, 2012)

need more posts to make a thread ..sorry but would appreciate responses by others if you have an opinion on this matter


----------



## madflava54 (Jul 1, 2012)

I just got into biking and I would have to say go to your LBS. I was thrown on a bike that was a guess for my size. I went for a quick 5 minute ride and it felt fine. They ordered me a bike in the model I wanted. It ended up being a tad bit big as I felt stretched out. Brought the bike back. They apologized and tried to make adjustments to make it work. It didn't. Got an exchange for a bike one size smaller and now I experience the usual soreness after a long ride versus the pain I experienced earlier.

With BD, you can't get that if the bike comes back and it doesn't feel right. Therefore, I would find a LBS with a good exchange policy and one that seems to care that you fit to the bike. The whole experience was great for the future when the time is ready to really throw down some money for a new bike. I will know what to look for and can spend $2000 informed.


----------



## poptart21 (Jul 25, 2012)

that's all great advice but i don't intend on doing that long of rides and i know my size so thats not an issue.

i'm just trying to figure out what is best within my price range


----------



## JBF (Feb 6, 2002)

I have to admit I am a bike snob. I currently ride a Seven Axiom and a CAAD9, both built-up with Record. I was recently looking for an inexpensive bike to purchase and keep at my family's house to ride on regular visits. The best "cheap" bike I could find was this one:

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/22375-018_SETVT1-277-Bikes--/Sette-Vitale-2.0-Tiagra-Road-Bike.htm

I doubt you could do much better and get a quality road bike ...


----------



## dsandk1 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Standover*

Hi, I'm a new member and I can't post my own thread yet. I have been doing some research on bikes and have decided to order online from BD as those bikes seem to get decent reviews and are in my price range. My question is about Standover.....

I put on sneakers and measured from the bottom of my...well...berries to the floor and I got APPROX 29.5" (I'm 5'6). What should the standover be on the bike I buy....28-28.5? 29? Is it better to err on the short or tall side? How PERFECT does the fit have to be?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

madflava54 said:


> I just got into biking and *I would have to say go to your LBS.* I was thrown on a bike that was a guess for my size. I went for a quick 5 minute ride and it felt fine. They ordered me a bike in the model I wanted. It ended up being a tad bit big as I felt stretched out. Brought the bike back. They apologized and tried to make adjustments to make it work. It didn't. Got an exchange for a bike one size smaller and now I experience the usual soreness after a long ride versus the pain I experienced earlier.
> 
> With BD, you can't get that if the bike comes back and it doesn't feel right. Therefore, I would find a LBS with a good exchange policy and one that seems to care that you fit to the bike. The whole experience was great for the future when the time is ready to really throw down some money for a new bike. I will know what to look for and can spend $2000 informed.





poptart21 said:


> *that's all great advice* but i don't intend on doing that long of rides and i know my size so thats not an issue.
> 
> i'm just trying to figure out what is best within my price range.


I agree. It is great advice that I think you should take. 

The length of rides doesn't matter. The bike still has to fit well for you to enjoy riding it. And just by the fact that you say you know your size, shows that you're missing a key point. That being, measuring to determine frame size varies by manufacturer, so one brands 54 is anothers 56, or 52, so you need to know how to read the geo numbers to determine how the differences will affect you. Also, _sizing_ has to be right for a _fitting_ will go well, so it's important to get that right.

What is best within your budget is a bike that fits well and you like the way it rides/ handles. It takes test rides to know either.

Same advice applies to dsandk1.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

...imo, buy from a local bike shop aka LBS. You'll probably spend a little more, but you'll get more out of the experience and be able to enjoy riding more (and less pain and aches from an improper fit)...


----------



## Rider Dave (Jul 6, 2012)

I agree with last post. I would buy bike at lbs. get fitted properly and usually follow up service will be there. I do like the idea of shopping around for a 2012 or 2011 bike new bike, old stock. A busy shop will want to clear for 2013s.


----------



## poptart21 (Jul 25, 2012)

ok well where i live all the roadbikes are at least 1000 and thats twice my budget so the LBS is out of the picture. I'm not gonna be one to get into cycling but I want a bike that based on the parts will be reliable for commuting and getting places


----------



## poptart21 (Jul 25, 2012)

What do you guys think about this bike?


----------



## poptart21 (Jul 25, 2012)

What about the gravity liberty 1?


----------



## poptart21 (Jul 25, 2012)

would this be a decent/reliable bike?

Save up to 60% off new Road Bikes - Gravity Liberty 1 | Save up to 60% off new road bikes


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

if you know how to set up a bike and properly tune up the bike & true the wheels... it would be a decent/reliable bike.

the saddle is going to suck......

if you decide on the BD route and still have nothing but troubles.... it's not BD's fault.


----------



## poptart21 (Jul 25, 2012)

wouldn't it already come pretty much pre-built and just need derailleur adjustments?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

you still need to set up the bike: seat height, seat position (fore-aft), stem position, etc... the "fit" portion of bicycling.

Chances are... you're very likely going to need to get the wheels trued. Hope you have the equipment for that and know how to do it


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

poptart21 said:


> wouldn't it already come pretty much pre-built and just need derailleur adjustments?


Even BD recommends buyers bring their bikes to LBS's for final assembly and tuning. Poke around their website and you'll see.

There are a number of hidden costs/ pitfalls associated with buying online, but judging from some posts I've read here in the past couple of days, once a members mind is made up, the others offering an alternate approach (like, buying used locally or from a LBS) are labeled as elitists. 

As always, let the buyer beware....


----------



## poptart21 (Jul 25, 2012)

I actually decided to spend a bit more (seems like it just had to be done) and just go with the Diamondback Podium 2...I was able to get it for 595 from Diamondback Bicycles - 2011 Podium 2

Thanks for all the feedback


----------



## JBF (Feb 6, 2002)

poptart21 said:


> I actually decided to spend a bit more (seems like it just had to be done) and just go with the Diamondback Podium 2...I was able to get it for 595 from Diamondback Bicycles - 2011 Podium 2
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback


Thats a great deal on a decent bike. In making my decision, I chose the Sette Vitale 2.0 over the Podium 2 because I thought the full Tiagra drivetrain, brakeset and Shimano R500 wheels were worth the $200 premium, but everyone has their own budget ...


----------



## beartownrd (Jul 22, 2012)

that diamondback looks nice


----------



## BayouMiles (Jul 26, 2012)

My opinion may not hold very much value considering I have had my road bike for less than a week but I will tell my story anyway and I hope that it is somewhat helpful even from one newbie to another.

I have been looking at getting into the sport for about a year now and researched all the options of buying online and buying from a LBS. I have looked at countless bikes with similar components at the lower price point of road bikes ($700 to $1200).

I ended up getting a great deal on a raleigh revenio 1.0 with shimano 2300 derailleurs and shifters, an SRAM rear cassette and FSA tempo cranks on sale for under 500 bucks.

The experience of purchasing from a local shop was awesome. The guys there were very helpful in fitting me and I also got free maintanence for a year. After that I plan on maintaining the bike myself and my future bikes as well. Because I am very new here as well, I am glad I purchased from the local shop and it was well wurth a little extra cash spend for the help and advise I am receiving.

Do not rule out a trip to you LBS, it may very well be wurth a little extra and will give you much more confidence getting into the sport.

Good luck with your purchase!!


----------



## RideN (Apr 5, 2012)

I think you'll be more than satisfied with the Podium 2 as a first bike. The only change I made was upgrading to an Ultegra rear cassette.


----------



## poptart21 (Jul 25, 2012)

What do you guys think about upgrading from the stock michelin tires? Are they any good or are these better:

Hutchinson Intensive Road Tire - Road Bike Tires


----------



## LONDON-GUY (Oct 3, 2011)

poptart21 said:


> What do you guys think about upgrading from the stock michelin tires? Are they any good or are these better:
> 
> Hutchinson Intensive Road Tire - Road Bike Tires


I have just had a look at the tyre you mention and I would say go with the fusion 3 I have been running 2 sets of these on a selection of good to bad road surfaces and find them to be a very good tyre. I was useing pro race 3 before these on the same roads and found them to cut up a lot more and have more flats


----------



## thimoty (Oct 2, 2012)

*Frustration with LBS*

Looking for an entry level bike for 13 year old son. Looked on the internet, including BD, found out a fair amount and a general idea of what I wanted. Have previously purchased a Trek 7200 years ago and a kids bike at LBS. (The LBS tech cut 3" off the seat post rather than lowering the seat post). My son was wearing long, low shorts and the tech looked and suggested a 15" bike, which was clearly wrong. Went to the next LBS, same thing. Came home and actually measured, with shoes on he's 30". Long legs, short torso, just starting to grow. Put him on my 21" Trek, he fit nicely. Have not taken him riding it yet, but I have completely lost any confidence in LBS's.
The point here being that the LBS does not necessarily want to put thought and or work into an entry level bike. I am fortunate my older son used to do bike set up for REI, so I'll have him set up a bike from the internet, but I wanted to support a local business. Actually still thinking about buying locally.
Please stop assuming the LBS is going to take care of a poster's needs.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

thimoty said:


> Looking for an entry level bike for 13 year old son. Looked on the internet, including BD, found out a fair amount and a general idea of what I wanted. Have previously purchased a Trek 7200 years ago and a kids bike at LBS. (The LBS tech cut 3" off the seat post rather than lowering the seat post). My son was wearing long, low shorts and the tech looked and suggested a 15" bike, which was clearly wrong. Went to the next LBS, same thing. Came home and actually measured, with shoes on he's 30". Long legs, short torso, just starting to grow. Put him on my 21" Trek, he fit nicely. Have not taken him riding it yet, but I have completely lost any confidence in LBS's.
> The point here being that the LBS does not necessarily want to put thought and or work into an entry level bike. I am fortunate my older son used to do bike set up for REI, so I'll have him set up a bike from the internet, but I wanted to support a local business. Actually still thinking about buying locally.
> *Please stop assuming the LBS is going to take care of a poster's needs*.


We could say similar to you... based on only two experiences please stop assuming all LBS's operate the same as yours. Thankfully, they don't. Conversely, many care a great deal and go to great lengths to accommodate their customers, many of whom don't know what they don't know, so a level of patience (on the LBS's part) is a prerequisite - with no guarantee of a sale.

If you've spent time lurking here before posting, you'd see a number of posts that tell both sides of this story. From there, members are free to decide for themselves which course to follow.

BTW, assuming you've not yet purchased online or experienced any of the pitfalls of doing so, the substance of your post doesn't mirror that 'other side'. Only your dissatisfaction with your LBS's. Hardly an unbiased/ balanced 'argument'.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> We could say similar to you... based on only two experiences please stop assuming all LBS's operate the same as yours. Thankfully, they don't. Conversely, many care a great deal and go to great lengths to accommodate their customers, many of whom don't know what they don't know, so a level of patience (on the LBS's part) is a prerequisite - with no guarantee of a sale.
> 
> If you've spent time lurking here before posting, you'd see a number of posts that tell both sides of this story. From there, members are free to decide for themselves which course to follow.
> 
> BTW, assuming you've not yet purchased online or experienced any of the pitfalls of doing so, the substance of your post doesn't mirror that 'other side'. Only your dissatisfaction with your LBS's. Hardly an unbiased/ balanced 'argument'.


Thank you. I only have my experience, and my wife's experience, to go on, and we've always bought our bikes from a LBS. Every experience has been positive. Even on entry level bikes. Never had a problem with post-sale support. :thumbsup:


----------



## rlee96 (Oct 5, 2012)

Try the Schwinn Le Tour's. 
I have one and i got mine around $500 AUD. and i am more than happy with it! 
hope i helped!


----------



## Dsam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

The Caad10 is not an entry level bike by any means. I have mine built to 16lbs and I have two friends who have theirs built to sub 14lbs. It is a light, fast, and stiff racing machine!


----------

